# favorite pianists, round 4 of 5



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

SORRY WRONGLY POSTED AS A BLOG
/ Yes, quite a lot of favourites here, including Rubinstein (early) and Horowitz. As regards Kempff I personally prefer only some of his recordings (emperor with leitner, hammerklavier on dg, brahms in the early decca monos). I'm not so much a fan of Michelangeli, but included Pletnev and Arrau (mostly early Arrau).


----------

